# Help! Rescued Bunnies and I Need Help



## Maddy2690 (Jun 26, 2019)

Hi all,

I made an account here to post some babies that are in need of a home.

Brace yourselves for the long story.

Beginning of this year someone I know (in my husband's family) got 3 bunnies. I told my husband this was a terrible idea and they would be treated terribly and we'd end up having to intervene. So in May they FINALLY let us just take the bunnies. 2 females and a male were kept in a very tiny cage, only ever fed hay or alfalfa, were smoked around CONSTANTLY and never got any attention. I got them on mothers day. And the moms gave birth that day. (Of course they did!) So many babies died, but 6 lived. I have all the parents spayed and neutered now. They are SO sweet and use a litter box almost every time (the setup I have for them isn't perfect but I'm doing the best I can). In total there are 9 bunnies. I have found a wonderful home for 2. I need 7 more. I want proof you'll be a good home. I am willing to travel a little bit. (We're driving from Alabama to Philadelphia on the weekend of the 4th so I could bring one with me.)
One of the moms is a white lion head, the other mom is white, short hair and extremely sweet. The dad is black and brown and possibly a Rex...something. I'm really unsure. I have 3 white babies and 1 black/brown one. Please, please help me find a GOOD home. I contacted the state rabbit rescue and was told "sometimes it's kinder to put them down" so that isn't an option. I am doing the best I can with giving them as good a life I can, but it's a lot to handle (I have 4 cats and a dog already, yes I have a problem with seeing animals in a bad place). Contact me and I'll send you pictures videos, whatever you need. I'm posting from mobile and my phone is terribly old, so the picture quality is bad. Please help them!


----------



## Sissy (Jun 27, 2019)

Sorry i can't help as I am in UK. You've really got your hands full. Bless you for trying to do right by these bunnies! Good luck with your mission to rehome them.


----------



## Niomi (Jun 27, 2019)

Wish I could help, but I can't. Years ago, I rescued some rabbits and ended up with 11, mostly under socialized rabbits. My bedroom was stacked with dog cages of rabbits and I slept on the sofa. I could only let them out of their cages one at a time, so the rabbits didn't get out every day. They got little attention because all my time went into cleaning cages. I finally went and talked to a local college that had a vet tech program. They took six of my rabbits for their program. Students used the rabbits to learn how to do exams etc. Rabbits were not used for experiments or given unnecessary medical treatments. Rabbits were given cages, which I thought were too small, and I doubt that they had much out of cage time. On the plus side, they had free vet care, were socialized, and the school helped me adopt some of them out. That is my rabbit rescue sob story. Finding good homes from the beginning would have been the way to go, but I couldn't make it happen. I did mange to save their lives, but I haven't rescued anymore rabbits since then. It was heartbreaking when I could not provide for them in the way I felt they deserved. Good luck finding your rabbits a good homes.


----------



## JenGibs (Jun 27, 2019)

Please contact the Alabama chapter of House Rabbit Society. I am a bun mom and we are always reaching out to our Georgia chapter.

https://www.alabamahrs.org/

Good luck!


----------



## Lauren Kiernan (Jun 27, 2019)

They are very nice looking bunnies! I hope you find them homes!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jun 28, 2019)

Please contact the Alabama chapter of House Rabbit Society. I am a bun mom and we are always reaching out to our Georgia chapter. -JenGibs

https://www.alabamahrs.org/

Maddy, I hope you can get in touch with Alabama HRS. Or be patient and care for the buns until they can be safely speutered BEFORE leaving your hands. Highly unlikely the smoking relative who had the 3 buns would contribute to sp/euters, or would they? 

THANK YOU for getting the parents spayed and neutered. I'm in love with the lil' himalayan faces and the silver martens. 

Years ago hubby captured three abandoned domestics living in an industrialized-urban area. We had 16 babies before the 2 females could be spayed. Mom Cuddles delivered 7 babes within 6 days, three days after her vet exam for health and fecal parasitic check. Unneutered male agouti boy had ear mites. NZW Mom may have had a litter on the streets from the reddened areas around her nipples. We immediately had 19 new little mouths to care for. In addition to our crew we were fostering for HRS, and permanent family members. 
------------------------------------------------------------

Response from the state rabbit rescue makes me shake my head; kinder to put them down, end their life?? -- Spay and Neuter is critical. -- Please screen well so an unsp/eutered pet does not fall into the hands of a hoarder individual as we've seen in the recent 157 rabbits living in deplorable conditions/with dec'd buns in the home. Rescues are Constantly Contacted to help and a responsible HRS chapter will be attuned. Rescues often have wait lists...
Please do not allow the innocent little lives to transition to malicious hands or cruelty, and consider sp/euters before the youngsters leave your hands. 

I understand the careload as we had an elder dog to care for,

Maddy2690, I shake my head at the ignorance of humans who keep opposite gender buns in a tiny cage. Thank you again for intervening. Us bunny people take on a lot, and are kind-hearted to help.


----------



## TonyaBun2 (Dec 5, 2019)

Hi I just s


Maddy2690 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I made an account here to post some babies that are in need of a home.
> 
> ...


tarted an account on this page & saw your post! If you still have any I would LOVE to help!!! I have a neutered male (regular size) & a dwarf female (also rescued)! I love love love animals & will take good care of them!!


----------



## Flakes (Dec 5, 2019)

I'd offer to help, but my hands are full with Dortmund.


----------

